# Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Dual Time Premium



## H.Solo

Well, here it is... the first quick review of the brand-spanking-new Steinhart Ocean One watch.

It was in fact so new today, the watchmaker had to assemble (bezel and bracelet) and test my watch right out of the shipping case before I could take it home... 

I must say, its a real stunner when viewed live and on your wrist... the faded bezel inlay and the silvery dial make this one one of the most perfect "vintage" watches I have ever seen! The new 24hour marker is a nice touch, as is the two colored date wheel.

Another stunning installment from Steinhart!

Details (borrowed from the Steinhart Homepage):

*Technical Details*
Type: OCEAN One vintage DUAL Time PREMIUM...
Item no.: T0227

*Movement*
*Soprod (9384) A10/24 Top Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second
Decorated movement , blue screws and golden STEINHART rotor..*
Jewels: 25 jewels

*Functions*
Hour and minute with Superluminova Vintage "Old Radium"
Central second hand

Hour and minute with superluminova vintage "old Radium".
Second time zone set on the bezel + hands,
screw-down crown ..

Case: Stainless steel, polished and satin ..
Back: Stainless steel screwed (see through window)...
Diameter: 42 mm (1.65 inches), without crown
height: 16 mm..
Weight: 195 g incl. steel bracelet..
Dial: beige vintage...
Crystal: *Highly domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
Bezel: Stainless steel ,Inlay alu vintage blue/red ...
Indices: Superluminova Vintage Old Radium..
Lug width: 22 mm..
WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM ..
Strap: Stainless steel 22 mm, screwed, or leather strap No. 262 ..
Buckle: Stainless steel, safety clasp ..

A few quick shots... better ones (with different straps) to come on the weekend!









































































(Bracelet got the brandnew halfsized links as well!)


----------



## Peteworrall

This watch is absolutely gorgeous isn't it. Definitely one for 'the list'... Thanks for the review 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## R.A.D.

That looks GREAT. Thanks for the pics. Glad to see the crown collar is not so noticeable and in fact is there to make clearance for the bezel so it doesnt look out of place. 

Any chance of some shots with leather later?


----------



## Raymond9010

Congratulations on this lovely piece, Can you please confirm if the new Ocean dual time has the true GMT movement? where the hour hand can be advanced or retarded without stopping all other hands? or its like the Ocean One GMT which i find to be a little annoying to adjust if am in a hurry.


----------



## J.C

Oh wow... I was trying to not be too taken by it from the promo pictures, but that dial colour is just beautiful!!!!! :-!
I already own the O1V so know how good that looks and feels on the wrist (size/shape etc) and the few concerns people have had re crown collar and lack of crown guard really, I know, are nothing to worry about AT ALL and in fact are features that make the watch for me!!!! 

Anyway... congrats on your beautiful watch - I am very jealous and now just need to formulate a plan to shoehorn this and the bronze Nav B pilot (which was next on my to-get list) into my collection. o|


----------



## nevillesc_ng

Can I ask your wrist size?
Mine is only 6.5" in winter and a bit larger in summer. I am afraid it is a bit too large for my wrist.


----------



## H.Solo

Thank you all very much.

the movement is no "true" GMT I'm afraid... The 24hour hand moves when the crwon is pulled in position two where also the date is set at a turn in the other direction... BUT the control of the movement and the hand is A LOT smoother as with the ETA... It just oozes quality!

my wrist size is 8.5" i find the ocean about the smalles I can pull off... It looks a lot more bulkier on a Natostrap... I'll post some comparison pictures of Leatherstraps and Natos on the weekend.


----------



## mullaissak

H.Solo said:


> Well, here it is... the first quick review of the brand-spanking-new Steinhart Ocean One watch.
> 
> It was in fact so new today, the watchmaker had to assemble (bezel and bracelet) and test my watch right out of the shipping case before I could take it home...
> 
> I must say, its a real stunner when viewed live and on your wrist... the faded bezel inlay and the silvery dial make this one one of the most perfect "vintage" watches I have ever seen! The new 24hour marker is a nice touch, as is the two colored date wheel.
> 
> Another stunning installment from Steinhart!
> 
> Details (borrowed from the Steinhart Homepage):
> 
> *Technical Details*
> Type: OCEAN One vintage DUAL Time PREMIUM...
> Item no.: T0227
> 
> *Movement*
> *Soprod (9384) A10/24 Top Swiss Made, Automatic, Hacking second
> Decorated movement , blue screws and golden STEINHART rotor..*
> Jewels: 25 jewels
> 
> *Functions*
> Hour and minute with Superluminova Vintage "Old Radium"
> Central second hand
> 
> Hour and minute with superluminova vintage "old Radium".
> Second time zone set on the bezel + hands,
> screw-down crown ..
> 
> Case: Stainless steel, polished and satin ..
> Back: Stainless steel screwed (see through window)...
> Diameter: 42 mm (1.65 inches), without crown
> height: 16 mm..
> Weight: 195 g incl. steel bracelet..
> Dial: beige vintage...
> Crystal: *Highly domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
> Bezel: Stainless steel ,Inlay alu vintage blue/red ...
> Indices: Superluminova Vintage Old Radium..
> Lug width: 22 mm..
> WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM ..
> Strap: Stainless steel 22 mm, screwed, or leather strap No. 262 ..
> Buckle: Stainless steel, safety clasp ..
> 
> A few quick shots... better ones (with different straps) to come on the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bracelet got the brandnew halfsized links as well!)


Traumhaft schöne Uhr tragen sie es in bester gesundheit


----------



## Ipromise

Wow, looks great! Mor, more,more! And first on WUS too...


----------



## twintop

Congrats H.Solo, living near Steinhart office sure has its perks Looking forward to seeing more pics|>
The O1V Dual Time really looks stunning. The dial is mind-blowingly beautiful


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Pulled trigger on this the moment I saw the email.

used IBAN for first time over PayPal, is there normally an acknowledgement email?


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Michael. stunning Watch.
LOVE the Dome Crystal  :-!.



















Cheers


----------



## boomersooner

Can't wait to pick one up to go with the O1V. 

I just wish the lume was better


----------



## H.Solo

Here are some pictures taken in our garden... the sun is shining very bright today here in Augsburg! 
































































Here's a picture where you can see the new half-links to the bracelet... (two come with each new bracelet!)


----------



## J.C

Thanks for the half link photo...I was actually going to ask!!! 

This/your watch is beautiful |>


----------



## Riker

Awesome Michael.. Enjoy it..!


----------



## Richqqqq

Thank you for the pics. Gorgeous.


----------



## H.Solo

Here's for the last update on this one.

Watch on the standard Leather bracelet with folding clasp. Looks really brilliant and wears like a charm!





































On my wrist (8,5") and the backside with the clasp:

















I put on a Hirsch Ralleystrap in black here:



















Now for the Natostraps... I expected something different here... take a look for yourself:





































While the OOV is imho perfect with Natostraps, the OOVDT falls kind of short here... it might be the color (perhaps a bronze or brown strap would look better... Maybe I'll have to get some more straps then!)

I switched to the leatherstrap of my OOV, which wears and looks just perfect here...


----------



## R.A.D.

Nice, thanks for the quality pictures!


----------



## Dino7

Anyone had a shipping notice for one of these beauties yet ?


----------



## twintop

Thanks for the pics, it really is a great looking piece.
I'll put it on my 'to get' list since I'm getting the Military42 first.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Fantastic watch!


----------



## Axelay2003

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baltrack

do you know if watch is in stock ready to ship or does it need time to process shipping ? 

no mention such as pre order, but i dont know if delivery will be fast....


----------



## jrpippen

They look very very good. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDagon007

I am usually the first to cry out that the brand should focus more on making a mark with their own designs instead of homages, but this is gorgeous !


----------



## Ticonderoga

H.Solo said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> the movement is no "true" GMT I'm afraid... The 24hour hand moves when the crwon is pulled in position two where also the date is set at a turn in the other direction...


Beautiful watch but I'm bummed out to hear this.


----------



## MrDagon007

Ticonderoga said:


> Beautiful watch but I'm bummed out to hear this.


Yes I am afraid you'll have to shell out for a Rolex for the best operational experience


----------



## Ticonderoga

Its like finding the car you really want and they have the seats in the wrong color. 99% is great, and I can live with it, but its not 100%



MrDagon007 said:


> Yes I am afraid you'll have to shell out for a Rolex for the best operational experience


Ha ha, yeah, or drop my standards down to the Alpha LOL


----------



## shotshot

Is this movement far superior to the ocean 44 gmt? I can't decide if I should order this or wait for the ocean 44gmt. Thx


----------



## MrDagon007

shotshot said:


> Is this movement far superior to the ocean 44 gmt? I can't decide if I should order this or wait for the ocean 44gmt. Thx


In theory it is superior, it is more a competitor to the higher grade ETA. 
But will you notice this in practice? I am not so sure about that. Perhaps it is a little more accurate if you leave it 40 hours off the wrist, that kind of thing.
I must say that winding the base A10 feels buttery smooth, much more so than ETA, but that does not need to mean that it is better overall.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Also wondering expected time until dispatch. Didn't someone already collect one from Steinhart HQ?


----------



## baltrack

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Also wondering expected time until dispatch. Didn't someone already collect one from Steinhart HQ?


I called steinhart today and they told me watches should be dispatched wenesday


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Great news


----------



## oversleep

baltrack said:


> I called steinhart today and they told me watches should be dispatched wenesday


Good news.. I hope mine is processed within this batch...


----------



## baltrack

quick question : ocean 1 steel beacelet will fit on my dual time right ?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

People generally seem to think so; think it will be the same


----------



## Dino7

Shipping notice received , hopefully FedEx pick it up quickly !


----------



## oversleep

baltrack said:


> quick question : ocean 1 steel beacelet will fit on my dual time right ?


In theory, I think it the bracelets of both model (without the end link) are similar. I put the Titanium Racer bracelet on OVM and OC1B while keeping the original end pieces on. I will try the titanium bracelet on the OC1DT as soon as I get the watch.


----------



## oversleep

Dino7 said:


> Shipping notice received , hopefully FedEx pick it up quickly !


Not yet for me.... If i got the notification today, the watch is likely to turn up by Friday ( this week) ...


----------



## Axelay2003

This is a looker! I keep looking at the pics on this thread, lol.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

No shipping notice yet; excitedly checking emails....


----------



## KevG123

I had an automated text saying FedEx had picked up something for delivery, assuming its on its way and the text has beaten the email from steinhart


----------



## Hendu615

KevG123 said:


> I had an automated text saying FedEx had picked up something for delivery, assuming its on its way and the text has beaten the email from steinhart


Same here 👍

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## baltrack

i paid on monday, just had steinhart on the phone and then told me it wont be shipped before next week, at best......very disapointed. I called on monday before making payment to make sure there was no delay, and they replied watches would be shipped on wenesday (today).


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Nothing here either. Paid about 20 minutes after release email.


----------



## Riker

For those waiting on reply or anything else re the brand new O1V DTP please understand this new release has had huge interest & there has been many many orders placed as I understand it. There is going to be inevitable delays to some shipping timeframes, replies to queries & other email traffic. There is no need for any other concerns other than those mentioned.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Is there a known timeframe on shipping the early orders?


----------



## traviss0

I just got home from work to find mine waiting for me. Excellent build quality. One thing I'll note the promo pictures make one believe the face is whiter than it is. The OP's picks do it more justice. My grail is the explorer II and I was mildly disappointed.

I am going to wear it a bit and put a dark strap on it but I have a feeling this will end up in the Sales Corner. 

(Nothing against Steinhart, they are great)


----------



## schtozo

Can someone confirm lug to lug measurement please?


----------



## Heiner

51.7 mm


----------



## sasha

great looking watch. one more to add on my wish list but don't know when that'll happen


----------



## Chromejob

traviss0 said:


> I just got home from work to find mine waiting for me. Excellent build quality. One thing I'll note the promo pictures make one believe the face is whiter than it is. The OP's picks do it more justice. My grail is the explorer II and I was mildly disappointed....


 Pics??


----------



## sirlordcomic

Anyone else's bezel trashed with pieces of numbers missing?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Wonder how that got past QC?


----------



## Ed.YANG

traviss0 said:


> I ...I am going to wear it a bit and put a dark strap on it but I have a feeling this will end up in the Sales Corner.
> 
> (Nothing against Steinhart, they are great)


Well comparing this...









to...










...different folks will like different strokes... Some like classic calligraphy, some prefer modern lines...


----------



## sriracha

How come some Steinharts have a red date and others black?


----------



## Axelay2003

sriracha said:


> How come some Steinharts have a red date and others black?


This one has a roulette date wheel. Red and black alternating.


----------



## Riker

sirlordcomic, any pics for us so we can see the issue you are referring too?



sirlordcomic said:


> Anyone else's bezel trashed with pieces of numbers missing?


----------



## sirlordcomic

I'm really bummed, this was my birthday present to myself. I know Steinhart will take care of it, but shocked at QC. Stem won't screw back down, date won't advance, and bezel. You will obviously need to click and check the full size images. Bezel is also a bit loose. My O1V is a rock compared to this.






Riker said:


> sirlordcomic, any pics for us so we can see the issue you are referring too?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

It's bizzare a bezel insert that badly printed wasn't binned in the factory. It's a shame Steinhart QC continues to make these errors. I really like the brand (own 6) but feel they hold themselves back in terms of building the rep they want when really obvious stuff like this slips through. At least you know they will sort it for you but the hassle can take the shine off the experience


----------



## GermanyMatt

It's a nice looking watch for sure, but not worth the price. I've had several of these Steinhart homages and there's just something about those thin'ish lugs that I don't find likable.


----------



## Victor Cruz

Sorry for the resurrection but can anyone tell me if this has a moveable bezel? All pictures I've seen of it have the 24 marker at 12 o'clock and since it's m=named a dual time, just wondering if you can monitor only 2 times, or 3 like the GMT.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, it moves.


----------



## Victor Cruz

Watchfreek said:


> Yes, it moves.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Victor Cruz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're welcome . Also stated on the Steinhart website:

" The second time zone can be adjusted individually by either the fourth hand, painted in red with a small arrowhead, as well as by setting the unidirectional rotating bezel"


----------

